# BUFFALO, NY-PRINCE-6-PRINCESS-11-EMERGENCY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"I received a phone call from a man named Randy that has 2 gsd's that he needs to surrender. They are 1 male named prince age 6 - neutered and utd and 1 female named princess age 11 - spayed and utd. The SPCA wants to euthanize princess because of her age. Please let me know or contact Randy directly at 716-694-4658. Thanks so much."

"How much time do we have?"

"We are pretty much out of time. He is heartbroken and was crying on the phone with me."

"what's his story?"

"Landord no longer wants pets in apartments, can't afford to move, no one can take dogs. SPCA will put older one down because of age but he says she still plays ball and romps around with the younger one. If he just had the younger one he would use the SPCA because he is adoptable but doesn't want the older one euthanized just because of her age. Says they can be separated if they have to but they do play together a lot. He was crying and kept saying "I can't believe I'm never going to see them again". I wanted to cry too."


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Has this been sent to Brightstar? 

The SPCA here is great...if your dog is deemed adoptable.









Can you pm me and let me know where this came from? I can get the ball rolling to try to get this dogs into rescue if I have more information...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Brightstar is full...I will pm you.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm headed to Buffalo on Saturday. I'll be coming back to MA/CT on Sunday if transport is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you guys for your kind help...this is so heartwrenching........


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sent off an email, will let you know. 

Kaitadog--are you coming to visit me and Rafi and Chama?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Mary Ann, sending you a pm. I will try to help if I can... one dog needs a place to go... everyone cant be so full that they cant squeeze in a senior??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, the pres of my rescue is advising that the landlord can't legally make this guy get rid of the dogs so the Bstar person (not sure who it is, it's an email convo with an address and no name) is following up on that with him.

Also, they are going to speak with the director of the SPCA and let them know two rescues are working on these dogs in case the dogs absolutely have to be turned in so that they will not euthanize the older dog. 

I will keep updating.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Danni & Ruth - I just PM'd you Mary Ann's phone number. Her internet is down. Can you please call her if you need her as she won't be able to see the board or PM's? Thanks!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Please keep us informed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Whew...I'm back...

I had asked about the legalities of this last night...and was told this man has a month to month lease...and that's how the landlord was able to do this?


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

does anyone have any other options for this man and his precious friends. i called him and he also started to break down with me also. i asked him if his dogs were good with kids and he said it's just been him and some family but no kids so he does not know. we really need to find something for him so his babies don't get seperated or end up in a shelter losing their right minds. please help him.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: myamomWhew...I'm back...
> 
> I had asked about the legalities of this last night...and was told this man has a month to month lease...and that's how the landlord was able to do this?


Not sure about US Law but a month to month lease is just that. It is STILL a lease. The only difference is, is that either party can give notice at anytime (60 days) to vacate the property.

His original lease stands, if he was allowed animals then he should be allowed animals now.

No matter what happens though, his landlord has every right to give him proper notice to vacate. No reason needs to be given.

Perhaps he should look for another place to live. Is that possible for him?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how helpful this is:
http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/rentin...al_housing.html

I did check listings for pet-friendly housing in Buffalo and they all looked pricey.

dd


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

he stated that he is not employed. i think he may have said he is on some type of unemployment or something. i also told him that his landlord can not just tellhim they have to leave if they were originally accepted. his landlord gave him a 3 day vacate but then told him to have rent ready for next month. 
he is really feeling the jam though. i don't htink moving is feesable for him at this point.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The link I posted includes hints on how to find pet-friendly housing - by making a pitch to the landlord. I am wondering if he could get letters of reference from his vet and his immediate neighbours saying the dogs are not a problem, if that might help??

dd


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

How about temporary foster? This man obviously loves his dogs and maybe needs time to relocate. 
One of our rescue people took a ladies GSD when she had personal/housing problems. She fostered the dog for many months until the lady got back on her feet and could come get her dog. 'The dog' actually sent her a mothers day bouquet for being so kind to her in time of need!!!!

Maybe some one out there could temp foster????????????


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Another thought - I have seen a dog-lover put an ad in the paper for shared accommodations in a house. Less expensive than a single apartment, although it means you have to get along with the room-mate.

dd


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are two rescue volunteers working on this for this man. They are going to be working with the landlord so that this man can keep the dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bowwowmeow...thank you so much!! I pray there is a happy ending here...this poor man........


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Ruth!!!
Please keep us posted on how this turns out.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope it works too. The president of Buffalo Humane (an all breed rescue here) is working on it with someone from Brightstar. They feel the law is on this man's side.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks to all that are helping.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

well guys, Randy called me to see if there is any way i can help with. I am going to put an ad in craigslist for him. he is really stressed out. Landlord calling every day. please can we see what we can do. now he is more on finding a foster for them and getting dog friendly housing. 
i think that is his best bet. i have a feeling that things will work out for him.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone have photos of the 2 dogs?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

If the landlord is calling him everyday, then that is considered harrassment.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

no no pics. he only has a mpm dogota; camera/. and no computer so he is not able to get pics on the net.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

If he had a temporary foster home available.....would he have any idea how long he would need it for? 

Bowwowmeow.....anything happening on your end?


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

i told him to tell the landlord to give him time. he, by law, has the right to have enough time to make proper arrangements. the dogs were allowed before. he can not just kick them out with no notice now. 
i told him to stay as non confrontational with the landlord as possible but in doing so also to let him know he is working hard on making other arrangements for the dogs and he needs proper time to do so.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please--there are people working on this. I will send them this thread so they can follow it but I am concerned that an unapproved foster home could be a disaster for his dogs. Not all people out there are trustworthy. Someone recently STOLE a puppy they were fostering for a local rescue.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

CampPappy,
we would all be in the guessing game with that. as long as it would take him to find another home. we know how long that can take. also he is on social security and no employment, so that adds to his toughness with the situation. he is really stuck in a rut. so who knows. who ever fostered should be looking at the possibility that it will be a forever thing. i'm going to try to get to see the dogs and see how social they are. he said they have only been with him and have not had much socialization. they bark at neighbors and all. 
i asked him how his neighbors would vouch for him and his dogs and he said they would just say he's the man with the big dogs they are scared of.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsd&mal crazy1CampPappy,
> we would all be in the guessing game with that. as long as it would take him to find another home. we know how long that can take. also he is on social security and no employment, so that adds to his toughness with the situation. he is really stuck in a rut. so who knows. who ever fostered should be looking at the possibility that it will be a forever thing. i'm going to try to get to see the dogs and see how social they are. he said they have only been with him and have not had much socialization. they bark at neighbors and all.
> i asked him how his neighbors would vouch for him and his dogs and he said they would just say he's the man with the big dogs they are scared of.


Again, I know how heartbreaking this is and that you want to help but _please do not be tempted to take on these dogs yourself_, either as a foster or just to help him. I know how much you love gsds and that you really feel for Randy but there are two rescues trying to help out right now. I'm sure things will not move fast enough for anyone but they are aware of the situation and actively working on it.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

well please have them contact this man and let him know this. he calls me which is o.k. but i am feeling the need to help him. he knows some woman named Mary called him and said she is going to help but he does not really know what anyone is trying to do for him. please have some one call him and leave him with a number that he can contact them at. 
thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

Here is an update from the pres of Buffalo Humane who is trying to help this man:

"Two GSDs are living with a
gentleman in his one-bedroom apartment here in Buffalo and the man's NYC
landlord wants them out. Unfortunately they are 9- and 11-yrs old. I called
the landlord and asked him to give us some time to work to see what could be done. It looks like we have about 3 weeks tops. These dogs WILL be
euthanized (as too old and not adoptable) if they go to a shelter. I'm going
to go check out the situation and the dogs further. I'm hoping that, if the
current owner seems good and responsible with the dogs, we may be able
either to (a) put him in touch with legal aid (the guy is on disability) to
advise him of his renter's rights (which I think are being violated here),
or (b) to try to find him alternative housing within his means. "


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

So very very sad. Thank you again for keeping up on this!


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

yeah thanks for the update. so the youngest dog is 9 and not 6 huh. wow. that's really unfortunate that they would be put down. let me know if there is anything i can do. i am pretty close.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

Has there been any word on these two?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

I will ask for an update.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

still no update on this man and his 2 gsd's ?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: BUFFALO, NY-M&F, 9 & 11*

Update??

dd


----------

